# 1-12 [Sleigh Rides with Some SLOBS!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
It's been way too long. Between school, the girlfriend, holidays, family, driving back & forth to Wisconsin for work, & a host of other things, I just haven't had much time to hit the water recently. I couldn't take it anymore yesterday. I asked my right-hand man, AKA the Mogan Man, if he wanted to hit the water last night, already knowing what his answer would be. I then called Tim & my buddy Brandon to see if they wanted to join, & lo & behold - they were down! We fished from 8:30 until midnight & had nothing short of an absolute blast. 

*The Lure(s) of Choice:*
Initially we all hit the water rigged up with smaller paddletails & 3/8-1/2 oz. jigheads. I also had the fly rod rigged & ready, but the chocolate milk colored water pretty much eliminated all chances of sight fishing. I hooked up to two bruisers at the fourth light we stopped at by bouncing bottom with a Matrix in the Tiger Bait color, but the hooks ended up pulling on both. After that, it was dead until we decided to switch things up. Nathan & I opted for 8'' chartreuse twistertails on 1 oz. jigs, while Tim went with a large rattletrap. It was game on after that (until Tim accidentally threw his rattletrap overboard after unhooking his fish - it's alright man, you've got an excuse, you're old!). The current was ripping & the wind wasn't helping, since it was coming out of the northwest, but as long as you could keep your lure in the bite-zone & work it with the current it was game on. All four of my hookups were from pretty much vertical jigging extremely slowly tight to the center (light) pilings, while Nathan & Tim both hooked up a few yards off the bridge. 

*Tally for the Night:*

*Nathan:* 37'' bull
*Tim:* 36.5'' bull
*Me:* 37.5'' & 39'' bulls
*Brandon:* Next time buddy

*Tight lines everyone.*


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's the remaining photos.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice reds fellas!


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

It looks like your bull red brigade left them with a sore mouth. I got to give it to y'all buddy that's some good pics too.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Tim

" (until Tim accidentally threw his rattletrap overboard after unhooking his fish - it's alright man, you've got an excuse, you're old!)" LOL hope the text didn't interfere.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine fish men!!! Good job on braving the cold and hitting it!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Dang fine fish men!!! Good job on braving the cold and hitting it!!!


Glad you enjoyed the report brother. Buying new waders yesterday was a good decision, it's easy to stay warm in the yak when you're dry!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A good night fer sure !


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha
That last pic is a classic*
Finally a pff report with ThaFish it has been way too long I wanna see more!
You see what happens when you get a gf the things you love most in the world suddenly become a background picture to, net flix and chill... hahahaha dont worry dude u dont need to expain I understand...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Warmth is an issue.....I'll see how warm I can stay tonight! Me and Chase gonna hit up 3 mile to see how we can do.....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Warmth is an issue.....I'll see how warm I can stay tonight! Me and Chase gonna hit up 3 mile to see how we can do.....


Hahoe!! Do I hear a challenge...!!!

Can Jason brave the harsh winter conditions and perform; will the cold put ThaFish's par above Jason's unknown* or will he exceed and find a hot bite to break the ice.

Im looking forward to the report!!! Let the Games begin!!!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Hahaha
> That last pic is a classic*
> Finally a pff report with ThaFish it has been way too long I wanna see more!
> You see what happens when you get a gf the things you love most in the world suddenly become a background picture to, net flix and chill... hahahaha dont worry dude u dont need to expain I understand...


Since he got back he's had to watch 'When Harry Met Sally', 'Sleepless in Seattle', '27 Dresses', 'You've Got Mail', 'Mama Mia', 'Notting Hill', 'The Notebook' and 'Titanic'(3 times). 

Oh, and I almost forgot, a 'Glee' marathon(his choice).


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Since he got back he's had to watch 'When Harry Met Sally', 'Sleepless in Seattle', '27 Dresses', 'You've Got Mail', 'Mama Mia', 'Notting Hill', 'The Notebook' and 'Titanic'(3 times).
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot, a 'Glee' marathon(his choice).


I love you guys hahaha too funny! Its funny because its TRUE:yes:

Ok we all need to get out and fish together again... the chain and ball must have been extended acouple links I have to take my buddy out b4 the boss tells him that the Princess Diaries marathon is on HBO this weekend... now excuse me but Selina and I are watching the Devil wears Prada in Blue Ray tonight hahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Since he got back he's had to watch 'When Harry Met Sally', 'Sleepless in Seattle', '27 Dresses', 'You've Got Mail', 'Mama Mia', 'Notting Hill', 'The Notebook' and 'Titanic'(3 times).
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot, a 'Glee' marathon(his choice).


I'm real close to breaking the "no profanity" rule after reading that shit Tim................

Just for that, I'm gonna add one of the photos that I forgot! One second...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> I'm real close to breaking the "no profanity" rule after reading that shit Tim................
> 
> Just for that, I'm gonna add one of the photos that I forgot! One second...


No balls


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ladies & gentlemen, I give you Timmy the Terrific Fisherman. 

I guess Timmy got a little wind-burn while out on the water last night. 

& it looks as though he left his eyebrows & a few of his teeth at the boat ramp as well. 

Bummer.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

My heart just came out of my chest from laughing too hard you guys kill me


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

I told you not to take any pictures right after I drank that Bailey's and Coffee.

My apologies, I forgot that I was supposed to keep your love of show tunes a secret.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Subscribed!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> I told you not to take any pictures right after I drank that Bailey's and Coffee.
> 
> My apologies, I forgot that I was supposed to keep your love of show tunes a secret.


I think you & I both know that if I were to watch a Glee marathon I'd need a whole lot more of that Bailey's & coffee that you gave me last night.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Tim you and I have alot in common hahaha me at the bulloween yak tournament


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

We should just fish, all the time, like those two photos. Will cut down on idle chatter from passing anglers. 

Sawboygan, You are one creative little fellow.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh....no challenge! With Chase on board we probably wont catch anything after all the bragging I do on the 3MB reds!!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Josh....no challenge! With Chase on board we probably wont catch anything after all the bragging I do on the 3MB reds!!!!!


I see tight lines and Hawaiian patterned snow jackets coming from the mile in the near future hahaha all this talk is hyping me up to get out there!:yes::thumbup: we ALL need to hit it one night! TOGETHER I call dibs on every light!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Josh: 'I'M ON HIM!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Or known as ... Josh says,
" I Got Eyes "

Sawyer says,
"Where?"

Mitch- throws a bomb casts over Sawyer and I and Hooks up hahaha

I move the boat to manuver into netting position.

Selina yells,
" Dang it i was just had a bite! "

Sawyer and Josh reply
What!?!

Mitch yells
"Get the net"

Hook pops right at the boat due to Mitch using a Ultra Light

Mitch screams
Gosh dang It!!! Son of Ah'

Hahahaha... thats pretty much every trip hahahaha


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I call dibs on every light!


He doesn't really want every light, just every fish.

Quote: Josh, 'I'M ON HIM!!!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the terrific photos, Sawyer. I'm framing the last one.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Tim you and I have alot in common hahaha me at the bulloween yak tournament


Wanna know how I got these scars? I beat Thafish's PB Red Fish


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Wanna know how I got these scars? I beat Thafish's PB Red Fish


HA. Good luck with that one Blor Woggins. We all know who the redfish master here is...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Or known as ... Josh says,
> " I Got Eyes "
> 
> Sawyer says,
> ...


More like Josh & Sawyer both constantly saying "I GOT EYES!" while everyone else sits there confused while we continue to cast over each other while trying to hook the same fish...... Hahaha.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nathon!
You owe me a phone call there brother Sawyer has 500 excuses as to why he doesn't fish anymore. I dont want to hear any from you... 
Tell Mitch to rig up
Us 4 sunday night or we can tear up the specks, reds, and hybrids in the afternoon yall can choose let me know asap that way I can tell the woman a grand excuse as to why I have to go fish with the boys

Oh by the way Amberjack and trigger is open and the seas have been calm enough just sayin hahaha im ready for some state water action


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Nathon!
> You owe me a phone call there brother Sawyer has 500 excuses as to why he doesn't fish anymore. I dont want to hear any from you...
> Tell Mitch to rig up
> Us 4 sunday night or we can tear up the specks, reds, and hybrids in the afternoon yall can choose let me know asap that way I can tell the woman a grand excuse as to why I have to go fish with the boys
> ...


Tempting offer but I have just about got the bass pond by my apt. dialed in. 
.
.
.
.
Who am I kidding? I'm down with either! And AJ's and Triggers?? :w00t::w00t:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MoganMan said:


> Tempting offer but I have just about got the bass pond by my apt. dialed in.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Aj's and Triggers sounds good to me!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

ThaFish said:


> HA. Good luck with that one Blor Woggins. We all know who the redfish master here is...


More like the 'Tape Master'. We got to stop lettin' him hold the smart end of the tape Nathan.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Nathon!
> You owe me a phone call there brother Sawyer has 500 excuses as to why he doesn't fish anymore. I dont want to hear any from you...
> Tell Mitch to rig up
> Us 4 sunday night or we can tear up the specks, reds, and hybrids in the afternoon yall can choose let me know asap that way I can tell the woman a grand excuse as to why I have to go fish with the boys
> ...


Incoming phone call Captain Catches-a-Lot.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I see tight lines and Hawaiian patterned snow jackets coming from the mile in the near future hahaha all this talk is hyping me up to get out there!:yes::thumbup: we ALL need to hit it one night! TOGETHER I call dibs on every light!


Well, last night SUCKED!!! Water was like glass, dark coffee, with no bait visible, no crabs on top, no NOTHING!!! All the lights on the S/E side were out! Had a few short bites (probably whites) and then getting up to the ramp my oil sensor alarm went off. Get it loaded and pull the cowl---OIL EVERYWHERE!!! Gonna go out and determine what's up in a bit!!! May be outta commission fer a while!!!:001_huh: Weather wasn't actually too bad!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Well, last night SUCKED!!! Water was like glass, dark coffee, with no bait visible, no crabs on top, no NOTHING!!! All the lights on the S/E side were out! Had a few short bites (probably whites) and then getting up to the ramp my oil sensor alarm went off. Get it loaded and pull the cowl---OIL EVERYWHERE!!! Gonna go out and determine what's up in a bit!!! May be outta commission fer a while!!!:001_huh: Weather wasn't actually too bad!


Uhh ohh, looks like you're gonna have to get a yak now brother! Sorry to hear about that shoddy trip, but the good news is that the next trip can't be any worse!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Well, last night SUCKED!!! Water was like glass, dark coffee, with no bait visible, no crabs on top, no NOTHING!!! All the lights on the S/E side were out! Had a few short bites (probably whites) and then getting up to the ramp my oil sensor alarm went off. Get it loaded and pull the cowl---OIL EVERYWHERE!!! Gonna go out and determine what's up in a bit!!! May be outta commission fer a while!!!:001_huh: Weather wasn't actually too bad!


Oil everywhere! 4 stroke or 2? 
Well at least you git back to the ramp with ease!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Killed 'em again today, stay tuned for the report. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Uhh ohh, looks like you're gonna have to get a yak now brother! Sorry to hear about that shoddy trip, but the good news is that the next trip can't be any worse!



Got 2 yaks brother.....far drive to find out it's unfishable due to weather....Rather just take the sled!!! 

Got the boat back in commission! It was the oil filter that failed! Everything good now! I'm glad it happened at the launch when we were loading! It'd been a long haul w/ the troller from GB side to the trestle!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK you guys are slipping....

NEED PICTURE OF THE GIRLFRIEND!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

hjorgan said:


> OK you guys are slipping....
> 
> NEED PICTURE OF THE GIRLFRIEND!!


Girlfriends are the devil!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> OK you guys are slipping....
> 
> NEED PICTURE OF THE GIRLFRIEND!!


Maybe I'll get her out to the bridge sometime here soon so ya'll can see what she looks like holding a monster redfish.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn guys! Y'all keep slaying the fish! Need to get back there and put the Sabalos to work!


----------

